# looking for lease in Fulton or carroll county



## Alex (Dec 18, 2007)

Looking for small lease (50 to 200 acres) for bowhunting 2008 deer season in or around Fulton county or Carroll county . Does anyone knows of any land available for lease ? thanks


----------



## YamaRam (Dec 18, 2007)

If you find anything and need help with the lease please let me know.  I live in Carroll county.


----------



## jkdodge (Dec 18, 2007)

that makes three for carroll county!!! count me in


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 19, 2007)

You can gladly  add me too.I live in Douglas Co.


----------



## YamaRam (Dec 19, 2007)

Seems there might be enough people in carroll, douglas, and maybe haralson county interested that we might be able to lease  land somewhere close by.  I will keep my eyes and ears open during the next few months and maybe we will get lucky.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Dec 19, 2007)

i am currently looking at some different properties in this area. how many people on here would be interested in an archery only club. this would help me narrow down the areas or help me judge how large a tract i need to find. not trying to take over anything i've been working on this for two yrs know due to my son and i are archery only hunters.


----------



## Win Mag (Dec 19, 2007)

Recurve36, 

What areas are you looking at?  I would be interested in an archery only club.  I've got some people looking in Fulton for me.

Thanks,

Win Mag


----------



## Alex (Dec 20, 2007)

I am interested in west of Fulton couny or any area in caroll county for bow hunting only .

thanks


----------



## BowFreak (Dec 20, 2007)

*Fulton*

I am extremely interested in bow hunting lease for Fulton County or other bow only areas.  Please anyone keep me in mind if you find something.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Dec 20, 2007)

*Bow Only*

I'm in,,,,Bow only here.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Dec 23, 2007)

I know of a lease in carroll county, if they havent filled it. It's 100 acres bow only for $500 a year. I was going to lease it, but that was too expensive for only 100 acres. pm me if your intrested and ill find out if its still open


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Dec 24, 2007)

I am in the process of trying to contact the fella with this land. So far I havent had luck he may be out of town for the holidays though. I will post on here as soon as I find out.


----------



## satchmo (Dec 24, 2007)

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> I know of a lease in carroll county, if they havent filled it. It's 100 acres bow only for $500 a year. I was going to lease it, but that was too expensive for only 100 acres. pm me if your intrested and ill find out if its still open



Sounds like the deal of a lifetime unless there is not one tree on it.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Dec 24, 2007)

Land is leased for 08. Sorry fellas


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Dec 25, 2007)

Guys,
  I'm thinking the same thing.
I have ALWAYS wanted to find a BOW ONLY lease in Fulton County.   Possibly other surrounding areas as well, but it MUST be BOW ONLY, and it MUST BE a REAL QDM club.  I'm not really looking to get up with a bunch of guys who are going to shoot all the basket racked 8 pointers, just because they had 4 pts on each side.  This has been the problem with EVERY club I've ever joined.  Everybody wants to sit around the campfire, and high-five each other all night long, over a basket racked 8pt harvest.
  Do you guys feel the same way?
I would simply LOVE to join up, and help out in ANY WAY I can.  Food plots, cutting timber, etc.
  Let us know, and I will keep my eye out too!


----------



## GaTomkat (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah, good luck on the fulton county thing.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Dec 26, 2007)

*im*

im in on a bow only club keep me posted


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Dec 27, 2007)

*i'm in*

if any one fines a lease or wants to start up a bow only club in these araes PLEASE let me know. i'm in.


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow,
  Where were all you bow only guys the last few years, when the "Bow Only" threads were started!  LOL.
  I'm SUPER EXCITED to see all of you, who want to do bow only.
Looks like we just need the right piece of land, and we'll have the dues...


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Dec 27, 2007)

Amen brother, I agree its almost impossible nowadays for to find a club like this.


Paul Cataldo said:


> Guys,
> I'm thinking the same thing.
> I have ALWAYS wanted to find a BOW ONLY lease in Fulton County.   Possibly other surrounding areas as well, but it MUST be BOW ONLY, and it MUST BE a REAL QDM club.  I'm not really looking to get up with a bunch of guys who are going to shoot all the basket racked 8 pointers, just because they had 4 pts on each side.  This has been the problem with EVERY club I've ever joined.  Everybody wants to sit around the campfire, and high-five each other all night long, over a basket racked 8pt harvest.
> Do you guys feel the same way?
> ...


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Dec 29, 2007)

*just a reminder*

if any one fines a lease or wants to start up a bow only club in these araes PLEASE let me know. i'm in.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jan 2, 2008)

Back To The Top


----------



## Alex (Jan 4, 2008)

sent pm


----------



## mack4245 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would also enjoy finding a Bow only lease please contact me if you start a lease or find one in Carrol or Fulton Counties Thanks.


----------



## tricounty (Jan 5, 2008)

*carroll county*

i have 700 acres in haralson county and would be willing to create a bow only club of it. it is just off I-20 on exit 5. i need 10 hunters at $700.00 each to pay for the property. if interested contact me at tricountyhunting@aol.com. the property has lots of hardwoods and short pines and clear cut i thnk the best of both worlds


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Mar 9, 2008)

I too would LOVE a bow only club in SW Fulton. Give me a shout if you have one.


----------

